# New Holland Skidsteers?



## HammerOn (Jul 25, 2013)

Going to pickup a new to us skidsteer. Tracks, Joystick controls, 7,000-8000lbs. Found a line on a cat, missed it. Have lines on a New Holland and an ASV. What are your opinions on these and others.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the New Hollands are good machines. Couldn't tell ya about the ASV, never been on one. You don't see many of those around. Only ASV's I've seen is at the HD rental. 

I have an older '96 wheeled NH and it will run circles around our '07 Case.
It seems to have a longer wheel base which equals a smoother ride. And it has a larger and taller lift capacity. I've had several Bobcats and I would pick a NH over all. Never had a Cat or Deere. 

Of course like everything, it depends on how it is taken care of.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 2 New Holland skid loaders, one wheeled a LX665 and C-175 tracked loader both have been good machines.

I know a few guys that own ASV loaders, the ASV is a light machine by design, it is for trekking through very soft areas. It is very good at going places other machines will not, but there are trade off's.

The ASV loaders are not nearly as "tough" as the Bobcats, New Holland, and others. The lifting capability is less with the ASV, they don't have the reach or dump height of the others. But they do ride as smooth as can be.

I've considered buying a used ASV just for those projects that could benefit from the lighter machine.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a bob cat, had a case, and use a cat regularly. Cat is amazing, but not really worth the price, the others are about the same.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tgeb said:


> I have 2 New Holland skid loaders, one wheeled a LX665 and C-175 tracked loader both have been good machines. I know a few guys that own ASV loaders, the ASV is a light machine by design, it is for trekking through very soft areas. It is very good at going places other machines will not, but there are trade off's. The ASV loaders are not nearly as "tough" as the Bobcats, New Holland, and others. The lifting capability is less with the ASV, they don't have the reach or dump height of the others. But they do ride as smooth as can be. I've considered buying a used ASV just for those projects that could benefit from the lighter machine.


So you don't sink a 10k pound skid steer?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jlsconstruction said:


> So you don't sink a 10k pound skid steer?
> 
> 
> View attachment 111611


That is not an ASV.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tgeb said:


> That is not an ASV.


Should have been :laughing:

I had to get the full size backhoe to pull it out


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

That looked like a job left better for a drier day.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

cdkyle said:


> That looked like a job left better for a drier day.


I would have to agree with that.


----------



## Smittle Ex (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a new holland LT185B tracked machine, I love it, hand and foot controls not pilot, but bobcat and case are all I had ever ran with exception of 1 rented cat. Good power, super boom, hi-flow, I can dump over sides of my tandem dump. Couldn't do that with bobcat or case, love that super boom/ vertical lift


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

cdkyle said:


> That looked like a job left better for a drier day.


Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


I understand completely. There are times where you have to just suck it up and try to get ur done.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a NH lx665. It does everything I need it to do. I used to have a Case 1845C. Comparing the machines, the Case had a little more power and a could lift a little more. The Case also used at least double the fuel. Of course I had it for years and have only had the NH for the last year. I ran a John Deere last year. To me, it felt like the seat leaned forward. The controls were the same as my NH, but they were electronic. I really started to like the easy controls. As I get older it makes a difference. The downside is repair. A friend has a Cat and had to spend $1,400 for a new electronic control. My ex-father in-law has a cat with tracks. He spent $8,000 to have the tracks re-built. 
The well digger we use has always had ASV. I never thought much about it, but I have noticed he can drive through yards and turn around without tearing up the yard. His tracks are the ones with bars that are close together.
If I were to buy a new one, I wouldn't avoid the NH. For the Cat, I feel like you are paying for the name. Case seems to be fine. For me personally I would probably avoid the ASV. There are no dealers near me so I suspect repair and parts would be a pain. Bobcat has been around forever. I have no experience with them.

If I were buying another NH I would get one that could lift a little more.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

We've always had Bobcats. Got a S300 and a T300 and are about to buy a S650 with under 100 hours. It's crazy how much they cost though, I can buy two small older dozers for the price. I think the key is to maintain them well. Never been on a New Holland but one of our foreman has one for his farm and loves it.

Rented one with pilot controls and I could barely hit the ground with the bucket, not sure why pretty much the same as a loader. I guess when I get in a skid steer I'm just to used to using my feet.


----------



## HammerOn (Jul 25, 2013)

Glad to hear no one really had anything bad to say about the New Hollands. Probably going to follow up on the one we found. Came across another cat 257, luckily we ask for the serial number and ran it thru cat. Owner didn't know how much info cat kept on file. It had been rolled and repaired. Which wouldn't be a complete deal breaker if repaired properly except for when we ask the owner if it had ever been rolled or anything he straight up said no. Was floored when told we knew it had been rolled. If he lied about that, what else did he lie about... Thank you Cat


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

Ya know, a lot of guys say they think you pay a little more for a Cat because of the name. And I own some Cat machines myself, and I have to say, yes of course you do, but I think a lot of that is built on reputation. I'm in no way saying the others aren't good or that Cat has the best product for each class, because of course they don't. But I can say with maintaining my equipment like you should, it has never left me down. 

The newer stuff with the tier 4 regs, Case skid steers seem to have the most ft lbs of torque. The new Hollands are good machines. You can beat them to death as long as you maintain them like anything else. My cousin owns a dairy farm with 3 Bobcats and he swear by them so sometimes each brand or machine really differs per person. I had a Cat 259B3 here back in January for demo. Nice machine. I also had a Deere 323D, which although I actually did like it a little better, I ended up buying the Cat because it came down to service & customer support. 

How far away is your closest dealer for whatever brands your looking at? Have you ever dealt with any of them before? This is crucial. I can call my Cat rep on a Sunday, and he usually gets back to me within 2 hours. To me that's huge. If I have a question about one of my machines, who best to ask. The guy even called me back as he was in the hospital room waiting for his wife to deliver his first kid.

When I bought my first machine and I contacted the Deere dealer, the rep was hesitant about even having a demo machine sent over. Then he would return my calls sometimes, but usually not. Because I didn't buy the machine the first 2 or 3 times of calling and asking questions, I think he figured I was a waste of time. This caused me to look into Cat products. Since day 1 my rep has done whatever he could to help me out. Referring me to other people selling trailers when I was getting started rather then pushing me into buying a new one from him. I had my first skid steer dropped off for demo and I ended up loosing my job about 2 weeks after that and even though he knew I had the cash for the machine, and despite knowing he would loose his commission, he still encouraged me to find a cheaper machine or hold off until I had enough work lined up to justify giving up my savings. To me, he wanted me to succeed so down the road he could sell me more equipment if I was successful. Most reps don't care about that, they just want the sale now. I had similar issues with the Case dealer, he figured I was some dumb kid (29 years old) and that I didn't have the down payment I said I did and never called me back. I stopped 3 times and called about a dozen.

Back to service, The Cat dealer around here, if I call them for parts, as long as its before a certain time, I will have the parts I order next day, no delivery cost. If something doesn't seem right or needs fixed, 1 call and within 2-3 hours they have a truck and service man here. 

I'm not saying you gotta buy something new, or you need to check reps until you find one like mine, but if you purchase a machine and getting parts or asking questions is a hassle, what good is the machine going to do you when you do need something? 

Sorry for the long post.


----------

